# Kaufberatung: Laptop & Laserdrucker für das Studium



## wartiger (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich werde im Oktober anfangen zu studieren. Dafür möchte ich mir einen Laptop, sowie einen Laserdrucker kaufen. Ich habe allerdings keinerlei Ahnung, was momentan aktuell ist, was empfehlenswert ist und von was man eher die Finger lassen sollte, daher würde ich mich über Empfehlungen und aber auch Tipps und Links zu Seiten, die weiterhelfen, sich selbst zu bilden, freuen.

Erst einmal zum *Laptop*:
Also ich möchte ihn nicht selbst zusammenstellen sondern einen Komplett-Laptop kaufen. Einsatzbereich ist hauptsächlich Office, Präsentationen und eventuell ab und zu mal einen Film. (Aber eher selten). Spiele müssen darauf nicht laufen. Das heisst eine mittelgroßer Bildschirm, mittelschnelle CPU, Speicher, etc., er muss nicht super schnell sein, aber halt schon Leistungstechnisch in Ordnung. Der Preis sollte auch im Mittelbereich liegen. Da ich keinen High-End Laptop suche, dürfte er auch nicht so hoch sein, denke ich, da ich wie gesagt nicht unbedingt die neueste CPU und auch keine allzu starke Grafikkarte benötige.
Wichtig wäre vielleicht die Batterielaufzeit, die sollte nämlich einige Zeit halten, da ich ihn wohl nicht ständig an der UNI aufladen kann. Weiter wären auch aktuelle Anschlüsse in sämtlichen Bereichen ganz gut. (Bluetooth, Infarot, USB, etc... was ist aktuell?) 
Garantie wäre auch nicht schlecht... womit wir auch scon bei der der Frage des Händlers wären? Von Media-Markt und HEM bin ich eher abgeneigt... ich überlege, mir einen Laptop von Dell zu holen? Was haltet ihr davon? Gibt es bessere Alternativen? Erfahrungen mit Dell?
?

Zum *Laserdrucker*:
Ja, ich bin noch unschlüssig, ob ich mir einen Farb oder Schwarz-Weiß-Laserdrucker kaufen soll. Sind es große preisliche Unterschiede? Einsatz ist halt hauptsächlich UNI, d.h. jede Menge Skripe, etc. zum ausdrucken. Was gibt es in diesem Beriech zu beachten/empfehlen/vermeiden? Irgendwelche Links?

So, wäre echt schön, wenn sich hier der eine oder andere findet, der mir ein wenig helfen kann, bzw. eben Ahnung von der Materie hat und bereit ist, zu antworten!

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

mfg
Basil


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (20. Juli 2006)

Zum Laptop: Da du ja ein Studium anfangst wäre es natürlich Ratsam wenn du die Education-Angebote diverser Unternehmen ausnutzen würdest. Naja welches Notebook du dir nehmen willst ist dann mehr geschmackssache. Weil ja eh fast alles das gleiche drinnen haben. Da geht es dann wohl primär umd die Verarbeitung. Ich habe jetzt allen "normalen" Notebook den Rücke gekehrt und mich für ein MacBook entschieden und bin sehr begeistert. Ich hab auch alle wichtigen Office Anwendungen drauf (MS Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook aka. Entourage) Jegliche Hardware die ich installiert habe funktionierte auf anhieb. Einmal scheiterte es an meiner eigenen Dummheit.^^ Aber die is mal ein subjetiver Tipp. Ich würde jeden der mich fragt sagen, dass er mit einem Macbook sehr gut beraten ist. Jetzt auch für leute die weiß nicht so mögen. Denn die Macbooks gibts auch in weiß. 

Zum Drucker: Naja Farblaser sind teurer. Ob man sowas wirklich braucht is die andere Frage. Ich glaube aber es reicht für Studium und Schule an S/W-Laser komplett aus. Da kann ich mal den Lexmark e232 nennen. Ein unkomplizierter Laserdrucker mit einem geringen Anschaffungspreis und die Kosten für Toner halten sich auch in Grenzen. 

Was ich die Abrate: Lass die Finger von Acer Notebooks. Die älteren Modelle waren wirklich noch sehr gut und hatte eine gute Verarbeitung aber die aktuellen  

Ich hoffe ich habe dir wenigstens ein bissche geholfen  Wenns Fragen zum Macbook gibt einfach eine PN 

Grüsse
Witti


----------



## wartiger (20. Juli 2006)

Hm, okay, habe mich jetzt mal ein wenig informiert.
Interessant finde ich das Asus A8F für ca. 830€.

IBM Notebooks scheinen auch recht gut zu sein, nur der Preis ist irgendwie gleich mal 500€ höher?! 

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de ist günstig, aber keinesfalls so gut, dass es andere Versandhäuser schlägt?!


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (20. Juli 2006)

So weit ich weiß stellt IBM keine Notebooks mehr her sondern hat alles an Lenovo abgegeben. Aber laut meines Wissens hat die Qualität nicht darunter gelitten. Die Lenovo Books sind auch meist gut ausgestattet und die 500 Euro mehr bekommt man mit sehr guter Verarbeitung wieder vergütet. Amazon düfte bei diesen Produkten eigentlich gute Preise liefern, aber such einfach mal bei http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/. Da müsstest du eigentlich gute Preise finden.


----------

